# prelude 16/30



## amain07 (Jun 1, 2010)

could any one tell me how to make custum gobos for a 16/30 that is used as a follow spot


----------



## Anvilx (Jun 1, 2010)

Well there is the infamous pie pan gobo.
see: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/3234-gobo.html
and also: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/13656-diy-gobos.html

I'm not sure what size gobo the prelude takes but you will probably need some sort of gobo holder.


----------



## Anvilx (Jun 1, 2010)

It uses B size gobos.


----------



## amain07 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## Anvilx (Jun 3, 2010)

No problem.


----------

